# Mars ME0708 15hp PM DC Motor 48v EV Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $425.00*
End Date: Thursday Aug-19-2010 16:30:13 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $425.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

